# Deer Applications available



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Game and Fish Proposes More Deer Licenses for 2007, Online Apps
Available May 9

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department will continue an aggressive
approach to deer management by proposing to increase the number of deer
hunting licenses available in 2007, according to Randy Kreil, wildlife
division chief.

The figure submitted to Gov. John Hoeven's office for approval is
148,550 licenses, an increase of 5,050 from last year. This year's
number includes an additional 4,350 whitetail and 700 mule deer
licenses.

"Progress toward reducing deer numbers was evident this past year in
northwest and southeast North Dakota," Kreil said. "As a result these
areas will see stable to lower license numbers, due to a significant
decline in deer numbers resulting from several years of high harvest on
does."

Mild winters and a corresponding increase in reproductive success have
maintained white-tailed deer populations above management objectives in
many units in northeastern, north central, and southwestern North
Dakota. In response, Kreil said, the department will continue an
aggressive approach to deer management until deer numbers are reduced to
unit goals.

The mule deer population in the badlands remains at or above management
goals. "The 2007 population and reproductive surveys in the badlands
indicate a stable to increasing number of mule deer," Kreil said. "As a
result, the number of mule deer licenses available in 2007 will be
slightly higher than in 2006."

The number of licenses available for 2007 includes 8,350 for mule deer,
an increase of 700 from last year; 2,804 for muzzleloader, up 88 from
last year; and 340 restricted youth antlered mule deer, the same as last
year.

The boundary between units 2K2 and 2L is the recently realigned U.S.
Highway 281. The highway was moved west approximately three miles from
the original highway because of the rising waters of Devils Lake.

North Dakota residents who are on active duty with the National Guard or
Reserve and are stationed outside of the state during the 2007 deer gun
lottery process, and miss the initial lottery, are eligible to purchase
one gun license for a white-tailed deer of either sex, in a unit of
their choice.

Likewise, North Dakota residents who were unable to participate in the
2006 deer gun season because they were on active duty with the U.S.
Armed Forces and were stationed outside the state are also eligible to
purchase one deer gun license in a unit of their choice.

North Dakota's 2007 deer gun season is set to open Nov. 9 at noon and
continue through Nov. 25. Online applications for the regular deer gun,
youth and muzzleloader seasons will be available May 9 through the Game
and Fish Department's internet website, gf.nd.gov, while paper
applications will be available at vendors throughout the state by
mid-May. The deadline for applying is June 6


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Ken. :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes...thanks for the HU!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

already submitted both my apps. online. What an easy way to apply for a license!! I already received my 07 archery tag online, and my muzzy and rifle tag will be on the way in a few months. : )


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

http://gf.nd.gov/hunting/deer-first-on-line.html


----------

